# New Blanche Artbook



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

His Will be Done​








"_The Emperor’s Will is an artbook compiled by John Blanche detailing the myriad servants of the Imperium, from the humble scribe to the bombastic inquisitor. 
It includes art from the dark hand of John himself as well as work from David Gallagher, Alex Boyd, Wayne England, Adrian Smith and more.
A couple of our favourite images from this beautiful hardcover tome are below._"​


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

This is a total must buy.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`m not a fan of Blanche`s work, but some of those other artists are pretty good.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

blanche was the original. There's always love for a classic.

CP


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

This is a must buy for me. I love 40k artwork.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

can't wait. think i'll pick it up at games day.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> I`m not a fan of Blanche`s work, but some of those other artists are pretty good.


I actually agree with you here. I have always found Blanche's pieces a bit lacking for some reason. He's always able to get the right atmosphere in his work, but it's sadly a bit subpar to the work other artists do for GW... 

Besides, if it'll be a collection of work since 2nd edition of imperial stuff, then there is a good chance that I already have 80+% of the content scattered around various books already. :laugh:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

none of Blanche's work was done on computers. There's a reason it doesn't look as "pretty"

CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> none of Blanche's work was done on computers. There's a reason it doesn't look as "pretty"
> 
> CP


Thus why it is grim dark. Harsh and unforgiving. :crazy:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Personally, he is one of my favorites. His pieces, such as the one that was placed on the cover depicting the Emperor on his throne, have an old and dark feel to them which is simply perfect for the setting. For me, this is a must have.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

I guess you have to be an artist to appreciate John Blanche, as the biggest reason I love his work is his ability to boil down emotional content into a single figure and then convey it's place within the 40k universe.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Without Blanche, most other artists would not have much things to do. He makes best sketches which inspire other artists and model makers.

John is definately greatest of them all, true artist.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Roninman said:


> Without Blanche, most other artists would not have much things to do. He makes best sketches which inspire other artists and model makers.
> 
> John is definately greatest of them all, true artist.


"inspire" is a nice way of saying "this needs to be redone because we are humouring the old coot till he retires"


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> none of Blanche's work was done on computers. There's a reason it doesn't look as "pretty"
> 
> CP


The reason is that he's shit.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

haha, I really like John Blanches stuff, and anyway, this book doesn't just contain art by Mr Blanche, there are other artists too. I guess (and hope) it will be similar to HH Collected Visions is quality.

*edit* it's only 144 pages long according to waterstones so won't be as packed as HH CV after all


----------



## presc1ence (May 23, 2010)

oooo! Can't wait to pick that up. 
Johns art style is teh best, what it lacks in technical skill, it more than makes up for with the sheer ideas and potential in every image.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Some of Blanches work is better than others, but he leaves them looking slightly unfinished, however the style he uses is perfect for the gothic nature of 40k. I will have to look through it before i decide whether or not to buy it


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i find myself firmly in the "hate his work" camp,im not even in the some is good some is bad, i literally do not like anything he has done, i cringe when i see his stuff in modern codex's,i dont think his style works at all, its bitty poorly drawn nonsense, its very 70s scifi and in many ways i feel it spoils alot of the 40k setting, i blame him directly for the BDSM and TMFS style that is the imperium. GW have employed some excellent artists over the years,many much more technically gifted and with stronger ideas and concepts than he has given us over the years.
the thing that really annoys me is when he takes something that has an established look,either art or model and then "blanche's" it so to speak, he adds his own style and twists it and alters it to the point were it no longer really looks like it should, then as usual it will get a full page in a bloody codex or they take a really old work of his and slap that on a codex page???? personally i would have preferred a blank space or advert for white dwarf.
I have equally strong feelings about the perry twins ,fortunately they have been mostly assigned to produce lord of the rings so i dont need to rant about the shit they have pumped out.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

i agree that some of Blanche's work is hard to get or rough on the eye but ive always felt that his art work gives more emotion than most, ok the picture might be jagged but it gives of a claustrophobic feel that is missing from a lot of the bland white dwarf cover nonsense, with the protagonist facing forward doing the same shit the last guy in the last drawing was doing and also doing the same shit the next guy in the next drawing will be doing, or the comic book world that Warhammer and 40K has been slowly moving towards.

wither you like or dislike Blanche's work, he provides alot of the dark in the 40K and Warhammer worlds and when he goes that will be in danger of being watered down.

I hope he continues for a few more years yet.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Mark Gibbons added more darkness to 40K art than Blanche ever did. All Blanche added was a desire to skip past pages and not look at things.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Either way he has his place in the 40k universe, even if some feel he is a bit dated. Personally i am a great fan of his miniatures work rather than his art.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

I love his work. I can't wait for the fantasy version of this!


----------

